# LibreOffice Writer slow if not connected to Net.



## Leveret (Apr 9, 2019)

Does anyone know why LibreOffice Writer takes a long time to load large documents if not connected to the Internet? I read somewhere that it might be trying to update itself. Is there a way to prevent this?


----------

